# Wall Bed (Murphy style)



## SGTjr (Feb 22, 2009)

After reading the article in March 2009's Extreme How To, I had to post the pictures and project that we did a year ago specifically for the same reason the author did: a nursery need with limited space. We ordered ours from murphybedsdirect.com with great results. I also did some personal improvements to include lighting, mounting to the wall and wood floor and a cubby hole for an alarm clock and reading lights. The in-laws love it and so do guests!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice
So the shelves slide to each side & the bed folds down
Looked at their site - nice
I may do this in one room as a spare bed


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That looks great! Nice use of the space.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Has anyone ever made a Murphy bed as a DIY project?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I saw one on a DIY show that doubled as a craft table for the womans' grand children. When the bed was packed away, there was a table with collapsable legs that opened up. 

My mom said there was one in an apartment she and my dad rented in the 1950's and it fell down once in a while on it's own. Ouch!

I love the way the shelves move to the side SGTjr.


----------



## SGTjr (Feb 22, 2009)

The bed mechanism doesn't allow for it to fall down, and it is counter balanced enough that a mom with a baby in her arms can bring it down!

Thanks for the responses gents.


----------

